# Picked up my new toy today



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

2014 Ram 5500







Supposed to get some decals tomorrow, goes for Strobes, Plow, and Spreader install next week.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice truck. What are you going to hang off the front of it?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1867656 said:


> Nice truck. What are you going to hang off the front of it?


Thanks!

It's getting a 9'6" Stainless Western MVP3


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Beautiful!.....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That thing is awesome! Good call on the aluminum bed, can't believe guys are still putting steel beds on trucks that will be salting.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Sweet truck! Hope she makes you a million bucks!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

That is a beautiful truck!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That is sharp! And the plow will look great with the bed.

How about getting rid of that clean idle sticker?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Banksy;1867725 said:


> That is sharp! And the plow will look great with the bed.
> 
> How about getting rid of that clean idle sticker?


On my to do list. Wanted to make sure the gubment isn't gonna beat me with a rubber hose and take away my Obama phone for removing it though.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

JimMarshall;1867779 said:


> On my to do list. Wanted to make sure the gubment isn't gonna beat me with a rubber hose and take away my Obama phone for removing it though.


 That's funny right there.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet rig!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice truck. You would think for as much as those trucks cost that they could at least throw some chrome simulators on the wheels. That's always been something that annoys me.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome truck man


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks Good! Nice truck.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW, Beautiful truck! Post more pics when your done dressing her!


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice truck. I drove by samco yesterday. They do nice work.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Before you remove that clean idle sticker doublecheck because I think around here it's a big fine if it's not on there.. Btw..nice truckussmileyflag


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

rebert;1868287 said:


> Before you remove that clean idle sticker doublecheck because I think around here it's a big fine if it's not on there.. Btw..nice truckussmileyflag


Isn't the image on there the state of CA? Why would it matter in PA?

Anyway, I really like the interior and gauge cluster. Make sure to get pics and video!


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Nice truck! Need a driver?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

john r;1868360 said:


> Nice truck! Need a driver?


Maybe for my old truck! This is my toy this year!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

How Much $$$$... What are payments look like?

I want one


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Flawless440;1868678 said:


> How Much $$$$... What are payments look like?
> 
> I want one


With the plow included through the dealer we were out the door at about $73K


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JimMarshall;1868695 said:


> With the plow included through the dealer we were out the door at about $73K


Holy crap...no wonder I liked it so much! 
Don't know how you guys are affording these trucks at these prices, but more power to you. They are really nice though.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

How much was the dump body? I'm thinking about an aluminium one to replace my steel one.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

john r;1868779 said:


> How much was the dump body? I'm thinking about an aluminium one to replace my steel one.


$12,300, including hoist and install


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

WIPensFan;1868769 said:


> Holy crap...no wonder I liked it so much!
> Don't know how you guys are affording these trucks at these prices, but more power to you. They are really nice though.


I don't know what you do during the summer, but I use mine then too.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Some additional pictures as requested

Decals and sideboards, sideboards will get painted once they dry out. Decided to keep the Clean Idle sticker as I cannot find solid info on the legality of removing it.



Dash



5" Touchscreen Sirius Radio



With Voice Commands


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

And Bluetooth Connectivity to my phone





Took it on a maiden voyage today to pick up some materials for an end of season landscaping job, dash readout says average of 9.8 MPG:realmad:


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

That is AWESOME!! I love it..... Just priced one out very similar they told me the aluminum is the same price as steel. Good luck this winter!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JimMarshall;1868783 said:


> I don't know what you do during the summer, but I use mine then too.


Yeah I do too.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks good, man. At least the idle sticker is only on one side. LOL


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Not to be condescending but I have a question. I have not driven a Dodge or Ram truck for years. Back then Dodge trucks were not the most reliable truck on the market. Have things changed? I have heard great things about the Cummings engines and would consider on in the future if I knew they would hold up.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Rick547;1868943 said:


> Not to be condescending but I have a question. I have not driven a Dodge or Ram truck for years. Back then Dodge trucks were not the most reliable truck on the market. Have things changed? I have heard great things about the Cummings engines and would consider on in the future if I knew they would hold up.


This is our first one, giving it a shot. All trucks have problems


----------



## MunozLandscape (Nov 15, 2014)

Truck looks sweet man. I ordered one almost similar at the end of October. Won't get it til the 28th of November. Anticipation is killing me tho


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

JimMarshall;1869042 said:


> This is our first one, giving it a shot. All trucks have problems


And she is a beauty!


----------



## MunozLandscape (Nov 15, 2014)

I see you have a usdot number. Why do you need one. My truck will be my first dump truck and I'm still not well informed on everything I need to be Street legal. Any help?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

MunozLandscape;1869055 said:


> I see you have a usdot number. Why do you need one. My truck will be my first dump truck and I'm still not well informed on everything I need to be Street legal. Any help?


I can't speak for your states laws, I have a USDOT number because PA requires me to. In PA any commercial motor vehicle (defined as registered gross weight over 10,000 lbs and used to make any kind of money) is required to have a USDOT number displayed and follow all applicable federal regulations.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

$73,000 *60 pYments =$1210 a month at 0% 
So I'm guessing with down payment and a higher interest rate right around $1200 
Looks great that payment looks even better for you than me I akready have a few like that


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

ponyboy;1869363 said:


> $73,000 *60 pYments =$1210 a month at 0%
> So I'm guessing with down payment and a higher interest rate right around $1200
> Looks great that payment looks even better for you than me I akready have a few like that


With the down payment and interest you're within $20..... It's a big payment, but with all the equipment in my signature along with dozens of mowers, OPE, tree removal equipment, trailers, etc, along with a 4k square foot shop, separate office building, a storage building, and our stockpile lot, it's the only payment there is.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I hear you 
I have only 2 payments on all my truck and machines 
I'm just sick on hiw much everything costs and how crappy thing are built now a days 
Also that the prices on everything we do is getting cheaper every year 
Everyone makes more each year except the owners 
I look back 25 years ago and see the difference it is scary 
Your best investment is the shop I'm done with new $70k trucks espically fords dodge etc I can justify an international that's built well these other ones are crap and the dealers don't stand behind them


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

ponyboy;1869404 said:


> I hear you
> I have only 2 payments on all my truck and machines
> I'm just sick on hiw much everything costs and how crappy thing are built now a days
> Also that the prices on everything we do is getting cheaper every year
> ...


Amen to that brother....Work gets cheaper, material and equipment gets higher..
I don't know how we stay in business


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I just ripped off my clean idle decal on my 2015 F550, I dont think anyone will be bothering you if its gone. When we took it off it left a nasty "void" sticker backing on the truck. We had to remove it with a professional rubber eraser wheel


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JimMarshall;1867645 said:


> 2014 Ram 5500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No step bars or running boards? looks nice


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Ramairfreak98ss;1871816 said:


> No step bars or running boards? looks nice


Step bars going on on Wednesday along with the plow


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

sharp truck, ive been shopping its almost time to replace my 2 6.0 550's


----------



## MunozLandscape (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally got my truck. 2 Weeks late but here it is


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

MunozLandscape;1902505 said:


> Finally got my truck. 2 Weeks late but here it is


Sharp! I like it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rick547;1868943 said:


> Not to be condescending but I have a question. I have not driven a Dodge or Ram truck for years. Back then Dodge trucks were not the most reliable truck on the market. Have things changed? I have heard great things about the Cummings engines and would consider on in the future if I knew they would hold up.


What's a Cummings?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The least of your worries on a Dodge is the CUMMINS. 

And with the new Aisin transmission, which was the weakest link in Dodges, that problem is taken care of as well.

Nice truck Jim. I prefer stainless, but to each their own.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1902700 said:


> The least of your worries on a Dodge is the CUMMINS.
> 
> And with the new Aisin transmission, which was the weakest link in Dodges, that problem is taken care of as well.
> 
> Nice truck Jim. I prefer stainless, but to each their own.


Mark, I would have preferred stainless as well, but the decision to purchase a replacement rather than fixing the truck that this replaced came too late in the year to order it before snow season, so we bought this off a lot. Not that we needed to because we haven't had any kind of snow yet, but isn't that how it goes.

Why do you prefer stainless to aluminum?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No corrosion issues at all. 

I didn't even price an aluminum, and the stainless was less than a paint job more. 

But I did have time, I understand completely.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1902699 said:


> What's a Cummings?


A city in Georgia and Iowa, and a township in Michigan.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Man, that is a sharp truck! Yours too. Munoz! Jim, my '11 2500 gets between 10-12 mpg, depending on what I'm doing, I'd say 9.8 is pretty good. Supposedly they'll do a whole better without all the new DPF stuff.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

sharp truck! What is it with Dodge, they don't come with any step bars or running boards ? haha, have to get a Dodge jab in there somewhere! 

I understand the issues about ANY body thats not a totally standard model "steel" sitting around in stock at a local body dealer... if you want stainless or aluminum, it needs to be ordered, sometimes factory OR custom built, delays delays and more delays. Our 2014 F550 was built 2/9/14, picked up in Ohio on 4/3/14, i had it BACK from the company who installed the body finally around August 28th? so FIVE months it sat here, with nothing that could be done with it, no hitch, no body, nothing. We paid 5 payments on it and all of the sales tax after putting a lot down on it and for those same 5 months, had a substantial deposit to hold our spot in line to get the truck in for the body to be installed.

Getting something upgraded or custom is totally the way to go. Our next truck won't be as fancy but i'd have the same shop do the next one too. The quality of the options and install is just a huge grade above the average body builder that bolts on mass produced bodies every week. Having the upgrade to the PTO hydraulic pump on the truck was the way to go too, its hands down not even in the same ball park as the stupid electric pumps on the truck bodies waiting 2+ minutes for them to fully go up and slower if its overloaded "or not" when they run out of ooomph. 

I almost broke down and got a steel body but knew i'd regret it again after the salt starts to eat any area that gets scratched later.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Great looking truck! I'm in the market to replace my 05 3500 Cummins. Only because its a manual and I bought it 8 years ago before I ever considered snow plowing. There is a 14 RAM 5500 Quad cab Laramie sitting down the road I'm going to test drive in morning. cab and chassis so i would have to up fit it. My CM flatbed off mine is too short to switch over.

Munoz, how is that monster to plow in? I'm hesitant to buy another quad cab, especially one that big!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Robinson_Cnst;1906847 said:


> Great looking truck! I'm in the market to replace my 05 3500 Cummins. Only because its a manual and I bought it 8 years ago before I ever considered snow plowing. There is a 14 RAM 5500 Quad cab Laramie sitting down the road I'm going to test drive in morning. cab and chassis so i would have to up fit it. My CM flatbed off mine is too short to switch over.
> 
> Munoz, how is that monster to plow in? I'm hesitant to buy another quad cab, especially one that big!


As long as you leave your tow mirrors fully extended at all times & have stacks for your stacks you'll be fine.:waving:


----------



## MunozLandscape (Nov 15, 2014)

Haven't had a chance to plow this year. But I do a lot of big lots so it should be OK. I had it for about ten days now and only drove it once besides bringing it home. One thing I will have to get used to is the trans shifting with the high gears that it has. I feels a bit rough switching gears but it might just be that it needs to be broken in. Maybe Jim Marshall can chime in on that.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I gotta admit JimMarshalls truck is pretty bada$$......even if it is a Dodge


----------



## phantom451 (Dec 4, 2014)

I was just looking at a 4500 red with aluminum dump but it had a gas v8! i wonder how that gas v8 will plow in that truck?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I've hear good things about the 6.4 Hemi. With the current gas prices I wouldn't hesitate. However I've had my current Cummins for 8 years and it gets 20 mpg and doesn't miss a tick. I'm on the fence about the new diesels.


----------



## phantom451 (Dec 4, 2014)

all i hear is hit and miss with them new Diesels some are great and some have the CEL come on weekly.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

JimMarshall;1868786 said:


> Some additional pictures as requested
> 
> Decals and sideboards, sideboards will get painted once they dry out. Decided to keep the Clean Idle sticker as I cannot find solid info on the legality of removing it.
> 
> ...


I thought your last name would be King ?


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a 13 5500 dump cummins 4x4. I'm a duramax guy currently own 3 and I would not hesitate to but another cummins. I'm actually thinking about trading my 13 2500 duramax on a new 14 3500 cummins pickup. Absolutely love this truck. I only have 3300 miles on it so far but it's a great running truck. It actually drives better than my pickup. Jim knows this from a prior thread. Gotta have the Alcoa wheels!!


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gotta have the Alcoa's


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

procuts0103;1909368 said:


> Gotta have the Alcoa's


Wow thats a stunning rig right there.

I really like how they upgraded the interiors on the new Ram chassis cabs. major quality increase since the 3rd gens.


----------



## Kuttingedge (Dec 26, 2014)

Real nice trucks u guys! 
Merry Christmas !


----------

